# [SOLVED] 260GTX in a Armor+MX MID TOWER???



## YuGr (Nov 27, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right section for this post. If not let me know

I was wondering if I can fit the beastly EVGA GTX260 Core216 in a Thermaltake Armor+ MX (Mid Tower.)


Thanks everyone. Very helpful website.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: 260GTX in a Armor+MX MID TOWER???*

should be able to. The card is roughly 1" longer than the motherboard is long...at least the 8 and 9 series are that way (10.5" long vs 9.6" wide mobo)


----------



## YuGr (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: 260GTX in a Armor+MX MID TOWER???*

ok thanks. I will go for it


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

Hello,

The GTX 260 is a long card, but so are most that come out nowadays. I think the fit will be pretty snug, but doable. My 8800 gtx is quite cozy in my mid tower Raidmax Scorpio case, so I'm not sure about the GTX 260, but I think the sizes are pretty close.


----------

